# T/C Encore muzzleloader!



## Keith48 (Oct 8, 2004)

Well, I finally got around to putting on my muzzleloader barrel on yesterday. That is the sweetest shooting gun I have ever shot!! Now I wish I had gone ahead and bought one years ago! My .308 barrel shoots sweet, too.


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 8, 2004)

Got my TC 7mm-.08 Encore yesterday and man that thing is sweet!!

Couldn't beat the price either! 

ML


----------



## HT2 (Oct 8, 2004)

*10-4!!!!!!!*

I'm with you Keith.....

Why I didn't buy one of those guns earlier is beyond me......

Man, them guns are somethin' else.........We got everybody buyin' one down at our club now......

Currently I believe we have "9" people that are shootin' Encore's.....

Gotta Love 'em!!!!!!


----------

